# Power Over Ethernet upgrade



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Will something like this work: https://www.poetexas.com/collections/poe-for-5-volt-devices ?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

That's the concept of what I'm trying to replicate; however, the only thing I want to do differently is to crack open the camera and shove an extra little board in there or something rather than have an extra little box dangling off the wall where the ethernet jack is.

That is, my objective is to take a camera not supporting POE and have it so that I plug it only into the ethernet jack. The camera does not presently have POE but uses a 5V 2A wall wart.

I know some people are going to say "just buy a new camera" and that is an obvious solution, but FOR SCIENCE! So does anyone have a schematic of how that thing you linked to works?


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm wondering if something like this will work.

https://www.robotshop.com/en/lm2596-hv-dc-dc-step-down-voltage-regulator.html


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Based on my experience, it you modify an electronic device that's UL listed, you are taking an insurance risk.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

TinyFargo said:


> I'm wondering if something like this will work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.robotshop.com/en/lm2596-hv-dc-dc-step-down-voltage-regulator.html


It would be worth picking one up to test it but, with the way it reads, you may have to cascade a couple of them to get from 48vdc down to 5vdc. If you do have to cascade, you may be exceeding the rated current throughput of the first one in the chain.
Something like this https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253140115499 may work better.
Or... Buy one large 5vdc power supply and inject your own low voltage power over Ethernet by building an rj45 patch bay that drops the incoming poe pins and connects the outgoing poe pins to your power supply... For science! 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

adamz said:


> Based on my experience, it you modify an electronic device that's UL listed, you are taking an insurance risk.


That's a buzzkill!

I didn't think about it from that angle. I appreciate that perspective and although I'm still interested in proceeding, I probably should prioritize not burning my house down. Thanks.


----------



## TinyFargo (Jul 19, 2018)

So I may still do this as a science project (and if I do I will post my results here), but will not use these as permanently installed cameras, so it's not at the top of my project list... will let you know if this goes anywhere.


----------

